# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Maldive Starfish - Aparente apodrecimento das pontas

## DanielCBelo

Boa tarde.

Ultimamento tenho notado que a minha Maldive Starfish tem perdido a ponta dos membros... eles acabam por renascer novamente mas agora não tenho notado isso. Vão apodrecendo, sara mas não cresce. Alguém sabe do que se trata?  


IMG_5981.jpg

----------


## DanielCBelo

Cenário a piorar cada vez mais...  :yb620: 

IMG_6223.jpg

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não sei o que poderá ser mas eu se fosse a ti retirava e mandava fora a estrela.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Boas,
> 
> Não sei o que poderá ser mas eu se fosse a ti retirava e mandava fora a estrela.
> 
> Abraços,
> Rui


Acabar drasticamente assim com a vida de um ser nunca foi uma das soluções, no meu ponto de vista. Tentarei pesquisar e tentar solucionar isto... Mas obrigado na mesma pela resposta. Visto que as starfish têm componentes de cálcio, não será carência do mesmo?!...

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Creio que li algures por aqui que as estrelas do mar não duram muito tempo nos aquários. Começam a morrer pelas pontas como a tua.

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Creio que li algures por aqui que as estrelas do mar não duram muito tempo nos aquários. Começam a morrer pelas pontas como a tua.


Sim, é verdade. Elas não duram muito tempo mas tendo em conta que tenho outra que está lá à mais tempo e mantem-se igual, é de estranhar.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Acabar drasticamente assim com a vida de um ser nunca foi uma das soluções, no meu ponto de vista. Tentarei pesquisar e tentar solucionar isto... Mas obrigado na mesma pela resposta. Visto que as starfish têm componentes de cálcio, não será carência do mesmo?!...


Não?
Então? preferes que esteja a sofrer?
ou então que quando morra te leve tudo o resto que tens atrás?




> Sim, é verdade. Elas não duram muito tempo mas tendo em conta que tenho outra que está lá à mais tempo e mantem-se igual, é de estranhar.


Ok. Opiniões. Nunca deveriam é ter colocado estrelas em primeiro lugar, mas isso é outra conversa! Principalmente quando sabes que elas não duram muito tempo em cativeiro!

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Daniel,

Um dos sintomas das estrelas começarem a perder as extremidades terá a ver com a falta de alimento no aquário para as mesmas. Elas alimentam-se de bicharada no areão/vidros, e ao longo de meses poderão estinguir essa bicharada e definharem por fome... Uma solução seria passá-la temporariamente para outro aquário que tenha mais alimento, ou arranjar alguma forma de a alimentar. Não sei se ela se alimenta de zooplankton ou amphipods, por exemplo, seria questão de arranjar esse tipo de alimento e ver se ela melhora.

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Boas Daniel,
> 
> Um dos sintomas das estrelas começarem a perder as extremidades terá a ver com a falta de alimento no aquário para as mesmas. Elas alimentam-se de bicharada no areão/vidros, e ao longo de meses poderão estinguir essa bicharada e definharem por fome... Uma solução seria passá-la temporariamente para outro aquário que tenha mais alimento, ou arranjar alguma forma de a alimentar. Não sei se ela se alimenta de zooplankton ou amphipods, por exemplo, seria questão de arranjar esse tipo de alimento e ver se ela melhora.


Boa tarde, Artur.
Obrigado pelo seu contributo no tópico. Vou ter em consideração essa solução. O ambiente que tenho, julgo não falhar com alimentação para os inverterbrados mas nada como aumentar num setup à parte esses mesmo nutrientes.
Cumprimentos.

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Não?
> Então? preferes que esteja a sofrer?
> ou então que quando morra te leve tudo o resto que tens atrás?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Opiniões. Nunca deveriam é ter colocado estrelas em primeiro lugar, mas isso é outra conversa! Principalmente quando sabes que elas não duram muito tempo em cativeiro!
> 
> Abraços,
> Rui


 Caro amigo, os gostos não se discutem. quanto ao facto" preferes que esteja a sofrer? ou então que quando morra te leve tudo o resto que tens atrás?" ... acho que todos temos direito a viver e se houver uma possivel solução para que ela não morra, porque não tentar? O membro Artur Fonseca deixou um comentário que poderá ser ou não uma solução possível. Quanto ao levar tudo atras, é para isso que temos de estar a zelar pelo bem estar diário do ambiente marinho. De qualquer das formas, obrigado pelas suas palavras.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Partilho a opinião do Artur.
Só que sendo cada uma per si especializada em determinado tipo de alimento,o desafio está em saber qual.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## DanielCBelo

Boa tarde, Jorge.
Obrigado pela sua participação neste tópico.
Estou a criar um novo habitat para a colocar em quarentena. De qualquer das formas, apesar de não haver muita informação disponível a nível de alimentação destas, ficarei à espera que um proprietário me traga um líquido da TMC, que poderá ajudar a alimentá-la, caso seja isso. Aguardar para ver...
Um abraço

----------


## Artur Corso

Já há novidades?

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Já há novidades?


Boa noite...
Infelizmente as novidades não são as melhores... A perda das pontas devia-se a um habitante indesejado no aquário. Após uma manutenção mais meticulosa ao aquário deparei-me com uma Polychaeta (com cerca de 15 cm) que se refugiava numa pedra onde se encontrava a estrela, que mal saia do mesmo sítio durante dias, até ir desaparecendo cada vez mais.
Resolvido o caso, e espero não ter mais nenhuma desagradável surpresa, até ao momento, o setup está impecável.
Obrigado pela sua perguta, quanto ao tópico.
Um abraço

----------


## João Castelo

> A perda das pontas devia-se a um habitante indesejado no aquário. Após uma manutenção mais meticulosa ao aquário deparei-me com uma Polychaeta (com cerca de 15 cm)


Tenho as minhas duvidas.

Apanhas-te a minhoca e a estrela recuperou as pontas, é isso?

Abraço

JC

----------


## DanielCBelo

> Tenho as minhas duvidas.
> 
> Apanhas-te a minhoca e a estrela recuperou as pontas, é isso?
> 
> Abraço
> 
> JC


Apanhei a "minhoca" e o que restou da estrela (r.i.p.). :/

----------


## Helena Pais

Sinceramente não me parece a culpada.

Elas são detritívoras e como viu a estrela mais para lá do que para cá, aproveitou-se da debilidade dela.

Há muitos casos desses de ermitas com peixes... já andam os peixes moribundos e eles parecem que pressentem a morte e vão atrás do banquete. O que nós vimos: ermitas a atacar o peixe, logo é o culpado.

As estrelas do mar são seres muito débeis e com uma esperança de vida muito reduzida em aquários... em relação à recuperação das pontas não se verificam em todas as espécies e mesmo nas que conseguem recuperar em aquários cujo sistema é fechado, tendem mais a criar infecções do que na recuperação.

----------


## Vieira Antonio

> As estrelas do mar são seres muito débeis e com uma esperança de vida muito reduzida em aquários... em relação à recuperação das pontas não se verificam em todas as espécies e mesmo nas que conseguem recuperar em aquários cujo sistema é fechado, tendem mais a criar infecções do que na recuperação.


Concordo com isto ....  Por esta razao eu nunca tive uma estrela ,,  esta pelo que dizem tem uma vida de +/- 1 ano,  eles aqui falam em outra mas deve ser a mesam coisa para todas achou eu .. 

http://ptcoralsandfish.blogspot.pt/2...-starfish.html

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
também já me aconteceu o mesmo, mais que uma vez, no entanto tenho há um ano duas estrelas da areia que têm estado bem (até ver).
li algures que as estrelas não devem ter contacto com o ar, devem ser apanhadas e transferidas dentro de água para evitar o contacto com o ar ambiente.
este pode ser o principal motivo por eles adoecerem (penso eu).
cumprimentos

----------


## Vieira Antonio

> Olá bom dia
> também já me aconteceu o mesmo, mais que uma vez, no entanto tenho há um ano duas estrelas da areia que têm estado bem (até ver).
> li algures que as estrelas não devem ter contacto com o ar, devem ser apanhadas e transferidas dentro de água para evitar o contacto com o ar ambiente.
> este pode ser o principal motivo por eles adoecerem (penso eu).
> cumprimentos


sim afonso tems razão elas não podem apanha  Ar.

----------

